# 5 days overdue...negative midwife - I'm very angry and emontional!



## bouncychick

Hi Ladies

Im been so cool and chilled during this preganany but after midwife yesterday but ive crumbled since she left.

I was due mon 25th july

tues - unsuccessful sweep - 3/5 engaged
1cm dilated - cervix length 3cm soft and mid - bishops score 4

thurs - another sweep 1/5 engaged 1-2cm dilated -cervix lenght 2cm - soft - Bishops score 7

So my point - i feel in the last couple days things have moved forward but my midwife was very negative and kept saying that my cervix was to thick and labour could still take a week!! surley things are moving forward and she doesnt know exactly when my cervix will thin!!!!!??????

anyway since she left an did a very firm sweep ive been sulking - crying - really unsettled - stressed out and moody! need to pull myself together and know im sooooooooooo lucky to have baby on the way but think my hormones have got the better of me.

xxx


----------



## DarlingMe

I would be worried & upset too! There are risks with late delivery too. Especially if your dates are off a bit. Did she talk about induction soon? I can see how you are so uncomfortable! Was she able to suggest any other ways to encourage labor? I know there are tons of them, I would definately be starting all of them!


----------



## bouncychick

Ive got induction booked for 6th August just wish she was more positive.

To be honest I cant decide if its worth all the extra stress doing all the old wifes tales - pineapple - currys - sex - etc etc


----------



## DarlingMe

Yea I have heard mixed things about the whole trying to induce your own labor. The only thing I have heard actually works is castor oil but that is not considered safe by some organizations. I am sorry your midwife wasnt more encouraging & supportive!


----------



## LouLou78

bouncychick said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Im been so cool and chilled during this preganany but after midwife yesterday but ive crumbled since she left.
> 
> I was due mon 25th july
> 
> tues - unsuccessful sweep - 3/5 engaged
> 1cm dilated - cervix length 3cm soft and mid - bishops score 4
> 
> thurs - another sweep 1/5 engaged 1-2cm dilated -cervix lenght 2cm - soft - Bishops score 7
> 
> So my point - i feel in the last couple days things have moved forward but my midwife was very negative and kept saying that my cervix was to thick and labour could still take a week!! surley things are moving forward and she doesnt know exactly when my cervix will thin!!!!!??????
> 
> anyway since she left an did a very firm sweep ive been sulking - crying - really unsettled - stressed out and moody! need to pull myself together and know im sooooooooooo lucky to have baby on the way but think my hormones have got the better of me.
> 
> xxx

Shame your midwife can't be positive because at the end of the day no one knows when your cervix will thin and with a change from your last examination that is only a positive thing. Also, with a bishop score of 7, not saying your will be induced fingers crossed you labour before term plus 12, BUT if you did go down that route, having a bishop score of 7 already, would make you favourable for just an ARM on the day and skip the prostin altogether. All the best hun. Positive thoughts. :)


----------



## chuck

You arent even over due yet not really...a normal pregnancy can last 42 weeks esp with a first baby.

Just hang on in there get another sweep next week (if you need it) and lets things happen, try to relax and let go of worries it'll help the oxytocin.


----------



## LouLou78

Oh I also forgot to say, try not to be disheartened baby not arriving on due date. Alot of women get so down, like chuck said a normal pregnancy is anything up to 42 weeks, your due date is just an estimation in the middle so to speak. I know how you feel. My first I was 40 + 10, second 40+10 and finally my third 40+5. I got to the point with my 3 being late, that when my due date came and went I would set in my mind that instead of thinking of the 'due date' I would set in my head another due date so to speak which was the 40+10 because I was someone who sooo did not want to be induced and thankfully my 3 better arrive before I would have been due to go in for induction. 

:)


----------



## lynnikins

hun i know you would have set ur due date as the 40wk mark but Chuck is right your not even overdue technically my ds1 arrived at 40+13, the fact that your cervix changed and everything else got better from the first to second appointment is a good sign. get out and go shopping ,make a plan for each day that doesnt invovle worrying about when baby will come and keep busy baby will arrive but stressing about it and getting upset wont help your body go into natural labour


----------



## Eternal

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww hun, I remember that feeling so well! There comes a time when enough is enough and you just want him/her out!

I had my first at 40+6, i tried everything, all i ate was spicy food, had sex, clagy sage oil (used the whole bottle), i didnt do castor oil as it can actually be dangerous and put baby in distress, so dont try it. 

Anyway, what did help was bouncy all day every day on a birthing ball and nipple stimulation, the only prob is when i wasnt doing it things would slow down. until of course they didnt lol!

i would suggest a ball though and walks are good if your up for that?

Try not to worry about what the MW said, things are progressing so thats good, hopfully you wont need an induction. ar eyou having any pains yet?


----------



## bouncychick

thanks for all your comments! I really dont mind being heavily pregnant I just so annoyed with her negativity plus the thought of another week alone in the house sweating like crazy got a bit to much for me.

Hubby has just decided to finish work from today and was home by lunch today has been heaven had help with dinner - shopping and went for a long walk and ice cream!! Soooooooo what I needed!! 

thanks to you all as well I feel sooooo much better!!! Thankyou XX


I'm sure things will happen soon I'm very very slowly losing my mucus plug and getting tightening XX

Good luck to you all xxxxx


----------



## LouLou78

Brilliant, all the best. x


----------

